# Dewalt flexvolt



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anybody going to try? I am going to get a few Batts and give them a shot.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

N/M.... 60v option. Holy crap! Might be better than the "game changing" one key that milwaukee came out with. Post what you think of it when you use it. .....hey?!?? I thought you were a red guy anyways green!!??


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

As I'm sitting here-just having resoldered a 4Amp hour China li-ion Xrp battery (successfully working again "high five"). I can only wonder. 9 amp hours-I'd sure like to run it into the ground on some tough jobs. But man my tool budget is gone. Too many auto tools lately.


----------

